# Kuwait business opportunity



## Mishal Q8 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi

any one from Kuwait interested in doing professional detailing business ?

I love cars and detailing and want to start a detailing business


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm in Egypt 

Try starting up on your own if you have enough detailing experience and the willpower to do so. Kuwait is a HUGE market, hopefully you'll be able to make some big big money :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

No, but I'm willing to relocate!

I've had a bellyful of wind and rain 
Where do I sign?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mishal Q8 said:


> Hi
> 
> any one from Kuwait interested in doing professional detailing business ?
> 
> I love cars and detailing and want to start a detailing business


Mishal please pm I would be interested in hearing more


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd love to... sounds highly rewarding, but I have other family priorities at the moment and cannot leave


----------

